# What can you claim for when your made redundant?



## DerekMoy (30 Jul 2009)

I've been working for 25 years in the print industry without a break in contributions and have just been given a month to consider a statutory redundancy package?

I've 3 children 12, 13, 18 and my wife works part time as a Montessori teacher.

I'm considering taking it and starting up my own business and unsure what can I claim for, researching on the web I think the below:

– Jobseekers Allowance
– Additional Child Allowance
– Partner Allowance
– Mortgage Interest Allowance (HSE)
– Medical Card
– Maybe some tax rebate on tax already paid

* If I set up my own business:*
– Back to Work Allowance Scheme
– Help from Enterprise Ireland

I found the Citizen's Advice Bureau lacked the knowledge to help me and I found most of the information from the web. Where do I go to find out more info and is the info I have above correct?

HELP!


----------



## Guest116 (30 Jul 2009)

Probably the bin charges (the fixed yearly part if you are in an area that charges it)


----------



## DerekMoy (30 Jul 2009)

Heard today of the "Short Term Back to Work Scheme". Suppose to allow you to keep your entitlements for 12 monrha while you work to set up your company. But you have to do a business plan for them.

Also heard when you set up a company you don't have to pay VAT or tax for three years to get you going.

Is this true?


----------



## glong (31 Jul 2009)

Hi DerekMoy


I'll try to work through the list of payments you have set out in your posts.

If you take a voluntary redundancy package you can generally claim for Jobseeker's Benefit. If the package is large you may have to wait some weeks before you qualify for JB. JB lasts up to either 9 or 12 months (most likely 12 months given the information you've posted) after which you will be means-tested to see if you qualify for Jobseeker's Allowance. You can find out more about JB here: http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx

With JB you can claim for your partner (an Increase for a Qualified Adult) but not if your partner earns more than €310 per week. If your partner earns between €100 and €310 per week you can claim a reduced amount. You can find out more about this here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...social-welfare-payment-for-an-adult-dependant

On JB you can also claim for your children but the situation will be more complex for your 18 year old. More information for this here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...ncrease-in-your-payment-for-a-child-dependant

Getting a Mortgage Interest Supplement (MIS) depends on a large number of factors including whether or not you could afford the mortgage previously and whether or not the Community Welfare Officer considers your mortgage reasonable to meet your needs. You are unlikely to get MIS if your partner works more than 29 hours per week. Also, if  you have insurance on your mortgage this may be difficult to claim if you take voluntary redundancy. More information on this here: http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...-welfare-schemes/mortgage_interest_supplement 

The medical card is means tested. If you don't qualify for a medical card you might qualify for a GP visit card. More information on this here: [broken link removed]

If you have overpaid tax / underused your tax credits you can claim a refund. More information on this here: http://losingyourjob.ie/money-and-tax-issues/getting_a_tax_refund.html

It is also worth remembering that JB is taxable (except for the first €13) and your redundancy package may also be taxable above the statutory minimum. 

The main payment if you want to start a business is the Back to Work Enterprise Allowance (BtWEA). There is a short-term option which allows you to qualify immediately and receive benefits for one year. You can also keep any secondary benefits you have (eg medical card) - but this does not include the Mortgage Interest Supplement. 

The longer-term BtWEA requires a 2 year qualification period and allows you to keep 100% of your benefits for one year and 75% for the second year. More information on this here: [broken link removed]

You can get assistance and advice in starting your business from your local development company or from your City or County Enterprise Board. More information on these here: [broken link removed] and here: [broken link removed]

In terms of further sources of information the Operational Guidelines documents on www.welfare.ie are very detailled and cover most situations. To get a quick overview, try the Citizens Information site [broken link removed].

I hope this helps a little

Graham Long
Citizens Information


----------



## DerekMoy (31 Jul 2009)

Graham, many Thanks for the detailed reply and taking the time to reply. It's a worrying time for a lot of people.


----------

